# Forum Home Renovation Pest Control  Identify damage and repair options

## evenmore

Upon doing an underhouse inspection today I was a bit shocked to see this:   
The wood is soft and brittle to the touch. Purchased the property around a year ago and it did state that it had been exposed to termites previously. I am guessing this is the section they were refering to as it looks like it been burrowed - you can see small drill holes if you zoom in.  
I had a look at all other wood bearers and couldn't see any visable evidence anywhere else.  
I've called out a termite treatment (waiting on inspection) for peace of mind. 
My next question - I'm not expecting for this wood to hold out forever - whats my next best steps?

----------


## Bros

Doesn’t look like termite damage to me. It looks like they tried to get as much out of the log as they could and they left a bit of the bark on and that is the bit that has come off.

----------


## droog

Looks like lyctus borer, only affects the sapwood occurs while the timber is still green.
Had it in every house I have owned, never needed any of it replaced. 
Get a pest inspection for peice of mind, if nothing found sit back and relax.
If still concerned check every few years, lyctus borer stop when the sapwood is gone, they leave the good stuff alone, they have probably been gone for many years already.

----------


## ChocDog

What droog said. If damage is significant or bothers you, you can appropriately sister another joist to the affected one.  
....

----------


## Bros

Looking at that pine it would be like ice cream to termites so make sure your protection is perfect.

----------


## Marc

Yep, just sapwood, nothing to worry about.
Get a termidor barrier set in.

----------

